# $13,000 subwoofer



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

No, it’s not a fan. That, ladies and gentlemen, is the world’s most powerful subwoofer: the Eminent Tech TRW 17. Rather than your garden variety 10 or 12 inch paper cone pulsating back and forth, this subwoofer creates a wall of air as big as your living room. In other words, the entire room becomes a resonating box!

By rotating the fins and modulating the speed, *frequency goes all the way down to 1Hz FLAT!! Flat response curve to 1 hz!!*, the territory of jet engines, nuclear explosions and plate tectonics. By comparison, your typical sub hits 20Hz on its best day.

With a price of $12,900, the TRW 17 is for rap superstars only. Rumor has it smaller versions are in the works as well as one model specifically for cars — naturally, you must present your rap superstar ID at time of purchase.



























sources-
http://www.sonicflare.com/archives/eminent...n-the-world.php

http://www.eminent-tech.com/RWbrochure.htm


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

pretty cool


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

looks like the old PG Cyclone...


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

edit.....

what he said^^^


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 3 2005, 09:21 PM~4132796
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

an inside look at the cyclone
http://www.betteraudio.com/geolemon/cycloneinside


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

im even cooler, I have an animated gif of the sub in action. Servo drive subs were invisioned and first attemted by Thomas Danely...then put to use by Phoneix Gold in their Cyclone servo drive sub...but even though Danley told them not to make it out of plastic, they still did so it fell apart after about 6 months heavy useage. So he sold his patent to Servo Drive systems or some shit and they build stage monitors now that are a hybrid of the technology. You can make your own if you really want to with a couple of variable speed dc motors or get fancy and do it with AC. I doubt you'll get 13k for it though...lol

So yay, I know my subwoofer history...put me on jeparody and shit.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

that shit is cool

can they have the respone of a normal sub? like can they play music? 

that would be the truth in a car you could use your sub to cool your amp....lol


----------



## 83gbody (Oct 17, 2005)

what about tryin to put that bitch in ur trunk???


----------



## ROYAL (May 16, 2005)

MAN DOES THAT SHIT EVEN WORK OR ITS A SCAM HOMIE


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

bullshit.

i know a fucking fan when i see one

j/k


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Nov 4 2005, 11:44 AM~4136018
> *bullshit.
> 
> i know a fucking fan when i see one
> ...


The design, just like the PG clone is unpractical for today's everyday usage in a car. But they will get it down on of these years. 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 4 2005, 11:09 AM~4136235
> *The design, just like the PG clone is unpractical for today's everyday usage in a car. But they will get it down on of these years.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



actually the Cyclone worked just fine, its just that the fuckers fell apart due to cheap parts.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 4 2005, 02:25 PM~4137125
> *actually the Cyclone worked just fine, its just that the fuckers fell apart due to cheap parts.
> *


You are right it was pretty cool when it came out, I think it was like $9,000.00 or something crazy


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 4 2005, 01:47 PM~4137268
> *You are right it was pretty cool when it came out, I think it was like $9,000.00 or something crazy
> *



ive seen them sold still on ebay once in a while for about $300...usually people dont know what the fuck it is so they pass on it. I mean, first of all no one likes Phoenix gold anyways....much less something they made in 2002


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 4 2005, 05:52 PM~4138880
> *ive seen them sold still on ebay once in a while for about $300...usually people dont know what the fuck it is so they pass on it.  I mean, first of all no one likes Phoenix gold anyways....much less something they made in 2002
> *


I loved their older amps


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 4 2005, 01:22 AM~4133594
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'll take subs through the ages for 300, alex.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d audio_@Nov 4 2005, 08:48 PM~4140262
> *i'll take subs through the ages for 300, alex.
> *


what is the most expensive piece of car audio equipment ever produced (RC's ft sub doesnt count)



bonus: what was its msrp


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 4 2005, 10:02 PM~4141133
> *what is the most expensive piece of car audio equipment ever produced (RC's ft sub doesnt count)
> bonus: what was its msrp
> *



damn, I could of got the clark one right. dammit! :biggrin: 

Dude, I dunno, ive seen some crazy shit fab up just for comp vehicles, so thats a pretty open ended question.

but MSRP is easy, Manufactures Suggested Retail Price..which we all know doesnt mean shit.

Car audio trivia is hard to come up with, there are so many exceptions to everything unless you start asking about what like "RCA" stands for or some shit. Have you seen that online car audio trivia game? Its kinda retarded because 1/2 the questions are like "in 1992 who won the IASCA world finals" like anyone remembers that shit.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 12:27 AM~4141541
> *damn, I could of got the clark one right.  dammit!  :biggrin:
> 
> Dude, I dunno, ive seen some crazy shit fab up just for comp vehicles, so thats a pretty open ended question.
> ...


give you a clue...


Phoenix Gold


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 4 2005, 11:32 PM~4141565
> *give you a clue...
> Phoenix Gold
> *



Wait its not that coffin looking amp they came out with once right? The one with all the smooth milled and polished parts? Shit I cant remember the name of it now.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 5 2005, 12:35 AM~4141581
> *Wait its not that coffin looking amp they came out with once right?  The one with all the smooth milled and polished parts?  Shit I cant remember the name of it now.
> *


nope

another clue
Phoenix *GOLD*


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

what is the phoenix gold octane.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Nov 5 2005, 10:14 PM~4145995
> *what is the phoenix gold octane.
> *


series of amps..


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:0 :0 i thought this was a joke, how does it even work, i;ve never seen anything like that


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Nov 6 2005, 01:54 AM~4147356
> *:0  :0  i thought this was a joke, how does it even work, i;ve never seen anything like that
> *



No, its not a joke. Its very simple physics involved, for a bad analogy of how it works, ever stick your face in front of a fan and make noises? hehehehe.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you're right... that is a bad analogy


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 6 2005, 07:42 AM~4147524
> *No, its not a joke.  Its very simple physics involved, for a bad analogy of how it works, ever stick your face in front of a fan and make noises?  hehehehe.
> *


so does the rotation stay the same or does it get reversrsed to make a full cycle?

you know for the crest of the wave and the trough (low part dont know how its spelt)



for real thou it looks like something you would see in an april issue of car audio magazine ... like that one nuclear powered amp they had one year .lol


----------



## boxchevy on26 (Dec 30, 2004)

what does it take to power that?


----------



## jpittman21 (Aug 11, 2005)

sounds like B.S. :thumbsdown:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jpittman21_@Nov 6 2005, 12:30 PM~4148754
> *sounds like B.S. :thumbsdown:
> *



:uh: stupid is as stupid says.









I found a picture of the servo drive sub actually ready to mount and use, take note of the dual passive radiators on this device. I bet I could whip out one of these if I had the proper machine shop equipment....ive made more complicated stuff than this before for the lab I used to work for. The fan blades, which are articulated, rotate at a constant speed. The blade pitch is modulated proportion to the audio signal applied using a conventional voice coil and magnet assembly. As the blades pitch while rotating, a pressure wave is generated, the degree of pitch controls the amplitude of the pressure wave. Air is allowed to transition through the blades. Thus oscillating, the pitch of the blades creates sound while they are rotating.



anyways,

here is a link to a guy who makes his own linear servo drive subwoofers. Its not that hard to make really, just takes some machine shop work.

http://www.betteraudio.com/geolemon/servoproject/


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Phoenix Gold made an amp that was made out of 24k gold
msrp was 200k iirc it even came with a ho alt


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 6 2005, 05:52 PM~4150493
> *Phoenix Gold made an amp that was made out of 24k gold
> msrp was 200k iirc it even came with a ho alt
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NY G-LACCIN (Oct 18, 2005)

that thing look like a ghetto a\c unit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY G-LACCIN_@Nov 6 2005, 06:15 PM~4150597
> *that thing look like a ghetto a\c unit :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: real rocket scientists here.


----------



## NY G-LACCIN (Oct 18, 2005)

sorry i dont spend my spare time talkin about car audio shit. my mistake :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY G-LACCIN_@Nov 7 2005, 12:44 AM~4152367
> *sorry i dont spend my spare time talkin about car audio shit. my mistake :thumbsup:
> *


Then why the fuck are you posting here homie? :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 6 2005, 10:48 PM~4152393
> *Then why the fuck are you posting here homie?  :uh:
> *


*

PWNT!!!!!*


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

I read up on this shit and I think i under stand it....kinda


ok the fan constantly spins then the blade change pich back and forth like a regular sub go in and out righte?

and the servo is 99% efficiant so putting 300watts into is is like putting 3000watts into a normal sub....i


it sounds like and SPL monster sence in making bass you are tryna move as much air as possible abnd with this you have fucking 99% efficiant fan


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Nov 7 2005, 01:23 AM~4152586
> *I read up on this shit and I think i under stand it....kinda
> ok the fan constantly spins then the blade change pich back and forth like a regular sub go in and out righte?and the servo is 99% efficiant so putting 300watts into is is like putting 3000watts into a normal sub....i
> it sounds like and SPL monster sence in making bass you are tryna move as much air as possible abnd with this you have fucking 99% efficiant fan
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4149543


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

problem still is that its an infinte baffle design (or at least the one ive shown) so it suffers some problems when put into a vehicle. I dont know how many of you have ever ran a TRUE infinate baffle subwoofer setup with 10" or larger diameter subs, but its a pain in the ass in a vehicle because of any air leaks in the other side of the baffle. This especially becomes a problem when you are driving down the highway, and you have a negative pressure flow over the surface of the car, so any holes/leaks/etc in the trunk seal acts like a vacuum pump of sorts, so the pressure differential inside the trunk vs. inside the car changes and the speaker cone is now moved out of its correct magnetic/signal induced position and is actually controlled by partial pressures. 

So what does this sound like??? ASS...ever taken a speaker in your lap, while its playing and move the cone out of position with your fingers while there is power going to it? This is what your doing with IB setups that leak air.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

if your car allowed it couldnt you buoild a bo thar toock up the whole trunck and had the sub face pounding or blowing or whatever threw a whole in the rear deck? or remove the back seat and have it blow threw there? 

or woukld that just be a huge sealed box instead and no work properly?


all I know about infinate baffle is back when I had my 73 cutty a guy had a 74 with a 15" jl sub mounted in the rear deck with everything seal up and all I had was 2 pioner 8"s in ported truck boxes on my rear deck and a lightning audio 12" in the trunk all on a punch 75 amp ( I was 16) and my shit was louder and better sounding than his......

after hearing his setup I have steared away from infinate baffle


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-BOY_@Nov 7 2005, 12:08 AM~4152807
> *
> after hearing his setup I have steared away from infinate baffle
> *



its just that they are ineffecient and take a power to make sound half ass decent (in compairson to a sealed or vented box) ...and you really have all the physics of the car working against you right off the bat. Which is why you see no one using IB setups, unless its in a show car or some shit where its meant to look pretty and not functional. Ive seen plenty IB setups at shows where people at the show who walked by was like "awww man thats tight!"....and I just rolled my eyes.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

GOD DAMN I FEEL LIKE A FUCKIN RETARD AFTER READING ALL DIS U GUYS SHOULD WRITE A BOOK OR SUMTHING , I GIVE YAL PROPS :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 10 2005, 05:18 AM~4176886
> *GOD DAMN I FEEL LIKE A FUCKIN RETARD AFTER READING ALL DIS U GUYS SHOULD WRITE A BOOK OR SUMTHING , I GIVE YAL PROPS :thumbsup:
> *


You type like a retard as well...


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:0 damn that hurt kinda like when your mom chose not to get an abortion when having you


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 11 2005, 06:52 AM~4184648
> *:0  damn that hurt kinda like when your mom chose not to get an abortion when having you
> *


Abortions weren't invented yet when I was born, but thanks for playing... :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 11 2005, 01:08 PM~4186088
> *Abortions weren't invented yet when I was born, but thanks for playing...  :cheesy:
> *


ROEowned :cheesy:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 11 2005, 12:13 PM~4186115
> *ROEowned  :cheesy:
> *



I hate having to WADE thru these comments  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 11 2005, 01:38 PM~4186342
> *I hate having to WADE thru these comments    :biggrin:
> *


damn, at least ONE person got that...*cough brian cough* lmfao


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 11 2005, 02:43 PM~4186412
> *damn, at least ONE person got that...*cough brian cough* lmfao
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

MY BAD I WAS ALWAYS TOUGHT TO ALWALYS RESPECT THA ELDERLY, SORRY ONCE AGAIN OLD GUY


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Nov 12 2005, 04:36 AM~4191033
> *MY BAD I WAS ALWAYS TOUGHT TO ALWALYS RESPECT THA ELDERLY, SORRY ONCE AGAIN OLD GUY
> *


* I fart in your general direction *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 12 2005, 01:38 PM~4192152
> ** I fart in your general direction *
> *


nasty bish... Im tryin to eat over here :angry:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 12 2005, 02:38 PM~4192152
> ** I fart in your general direction *
> *


hahahaha

i gotta use that one


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 14 2005, 10:34 PM~4206048
> *hahahaha
> 
> i gotta use that one
> *


Why not, everyone else uses my shit... :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 15 2005, 12:29 PM~4209333
> *Why not, everyone else uses my shit...  :uh:
> *


not eye says the blind man

:twak:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Nov 15 2005, 01:29 PM~4209333
> *Why not, everyone else uses my shit...  :uh:
> *


LMAO

lol

biglinc was the last to bite your shit

i think it was the colon powell pic


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 15 2005, 10:10 PM~4213103
> *LMAO
> 
> lol
> ...


Yeah, I saw that too... :angry:


----------

